# Hey Freak, How'd you do? at Pike



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm gonna try it.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Still here 3 of us only ones on pier 1 walleye 3lber as soon as we got here on gulp..730 1 13 inch sauger on twister. And just landed a 2lb walleye on drop shot n minnow things are very slow. Pile of debri out in front of pier very limited casting..gate closest to pier is tricklin u can get bottom w 1/8 oz..if things dont pick up here in the next couple hrs ill be headn to oh cumberland


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Adam,,, Head'n out in a 1/2. Me & Rivarat.
Later


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Any one going to Cumber Land or any place on Ohio river from Youngstown area. I help on gas.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry'
He texted me today(after me asking his results-I had talked to him on his way down)and said he did get his limit, but it was the hardest 10 he ever fished for...I believe that's how he put it. Oh...he did stay till I believe, 4:30 am!
And Jerry, how did you and Jeff do today? Inquiring minds wanna know!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Very tough fishin ice buildup debri limited areas to cast the list goes on however ended up figurin em out even with lock jaw i was still able to produce fish throw'n 1/8 oz and 1 inch twisters.who would have ever thought. Very small hole i found was able to hold 2 to 3 fish id pick em outa there then it would be hr (s) before more would jump in the hole n take their place. No numbers of fish in the area yet its not ''on fire".


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

There was some-what of a flury between 8 & 10 and again at 3 to 4. 
('FLURY' = 6 hits in an HOUR!) SUPER slow today. I LOST about 6 on the way in,,, same for 'Cigarman'. I only landed 4 ALL DAY,,, Threw one of those back & Cigarman gave me a small eye so I had enough for 2 sandwiches!
10 guys throughout the day and I didn't see 1 fish caught on rubber. Waters
too cold and the hits way too slow. Slip sinker & Fatheads won-out again.
Thanks to the 'Warden' for stopping by to visit. (twice in 2 weeks!! )
I asked him to get on OGF and VISIT once-in-a-while! After checking everybody, He said that he seen one nice eye on a stringer, "down by the trees". 
I didn't see one sauger, or eye, over 14" today. No perch, No Puppies.
My Poor-Poor buddy Rivarat STRUCK-OUT AGAIN!  And I even had him tight-lining fatheads!!!
+-18' for Sunday,,, all gaits open again? Too high & fast for WV side,,,, and the creeks are still froze solid.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

How clean is the water up there? I tried Belleville yesterday and caught a leaf on nearly every cast so I gave up.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> How clean is the water up there? I tried Belleville yesterday and caught a leaf on nearly every cast so I gave up.


Behind the wall,,,, About 10"-12" I'd say,,, when the suns out! 
We had 3 full drags lock through, to stirr things up.
But hey,,, muddy high water is USUALLY what works best, plus Cloudy, foggy and 40*-45* water,,, and it'll be ON!.

Does anyone know what the River temp is? 
I can't seem to find a daily source.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry,
Sounds like a rough day. As for the water temp, go to the "sticky" on the top of river section about weather and water conditions or whatever it says. Click on that, and go down to where you get the graph and other stuff...one of them says TEXT INFORMATION I believe. Go to NC and go over to where you see a W & A...those stand for Water and Air...that's the temp. Right now the water is 34. You know me, I'm always here to help my friend....


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Never knew about the water temp bein on there. Thanks for the info on that snake. Buddy is at river now. Stopped at flag poles first when getting bait that was aroun 4. Should have a report late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know about the rest, but *I'll be watching*!


----------

